# Lighting Contest by Victron Energy



## SmittyTom59 (Oct 20, 2011)

Victron Energy Inc., located in Waxahachie, is one of the largest distributors of fuel in the state of Texas. Their affiliates own and lease a multitude of successful fuel service stations and convenience stores. The company's model facilitates it to co-brand with major food franchises such as McDonalds, Jack in the Box, Subway, Pizza Inn, Sonic, Denny's and Church's Chicken Franchises, along with car washes, oil and lube centers, Texas souvenir gift shops and its famous signature jerky and BBQ.

Victron Energy joins with the city of Italy and the Italy Parks Commission almost every year to sponsor the city of Italy's Annual Lighting contest which is held in the holiday season. Italy Parks Commission kicks off the holiday season with festivities such as Christmas festival, Parade, Live Nativity Scene and Tree Lighting Ceremony that are held in the month of December. Their goal is to provide the community and the families of Italy with a place of fellowship, fun, safe and enjoyable outdoor holiday experience to cherish. The President and CEO of Victron Energy, Mr. *ali sharaf dallas* feels that it is a joy to be able to sponsor such an event that allows both the family and the community to come together to take part in such a joyous occasion. Mayor Frank Jackson feels pleased that many city residents and businesses look forward to participating in the contest every year. Ali Sharaf says that he looks forward to be a part of the holiday season in the City of Italy.


----------

